# WANTED. route for rv from alicante to calais and back !!



## 89375 (May 21, 2005)

me and deb are based in spain and are heading back for a few weeks to the uk. our crossover point is calais. we are leaving la marina alicante. we would like some advise on good stopover campsites in spain and france suitable for rvs. any tips places to stop etc would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain to Calais*

Hi

I have no idea about campsites, but the preferred route with a 40 feet long coach was always Alicante, towards Barcelona, northwards to the French border, then follow the signs for Montellimar, Lyon and the Paris/Calais. All motorway.

Rapide561


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, a lot will depend which route you take ie. motorways or non toll roads 

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We've done Alicante to Caen in a 27' & 35' RV a few times so can help with a little of the journey. 

We like to stop before Barcelona so usually head for Camping Vinaros, they were building a new area of the site specially for larger motorhomes but we've no idea how that is going. 

We've also stopped at Camping Garrofa in Stiges. 

Our next stops are usually Carcasonne or Camping Nautiqe just off the motorway in Narbonne. 

The Aire books are readily available in the supermarkets here in France & i'm sure at this time of year you will have no problem getting on them. 

Sorry couldn't help more. Good Luck with the journey


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Andy n Deb,

The site you are currently on http://www.campinglamarina.com/ looks great and if its half as good as it's web site? 

How did you find getting the RV onto a pitch? :?

I presume you had a blue with gold star pitch 100m2 ?. :wink:

Regarding your return journey,have you checked out the MHF camping data base entering in RV friendly camp sites along with either Spain or France :?:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I think Camping Vinaros is closed. We were there during the final week of closure. There may be another site in Vinaros so others might wish to comment. But with a large rv you cannot be too careful.


----------

